# SSD nowhere to be found, HELP



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Community.

I have a problem, and ive practically done everything possible to solve. I now have to turn to experts to help me further.

I have a *SATA 3 6GBPS 240GB SSD*, brand new!

Im trying to put this in a *HP Elite Small Form factor 8100 PC*.

The BIOS cant find the SSD and neither can windows..

So list of what ive tried already:

1.The SSD have been initialized, formatted and assigned drive letter from third party computer (friends) Worked instantly in his
2. 3 different 7 pin ATA cables.
3. 3 different ports tried
4. Updated BIOS to latest available by HP
5. Updated all possible drivers from HP support page
6. Tried IDE/ACHI/RAID 
7. I have a seagate 250gb which i have win7 already on, i have tried to put this as primary, but the SSD is nowhere to be  found in device manger
8. I have fooled around with boot manager
9.Clean install with win7 pro x64 (cant be found)
10. Shift+f10 with diskpart and list disk (not found)
11. Different 15 pin power supply

This SSD IS A GHOST!! 

i know for a fact that the SSD is 100% working.. This is driving me NUTS! 

I would literally jump through the roof in joy if someone can tell me how to fix this..


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> 7. I have a seagate 250gb which i have win7 already on, i have tried to put this as primary, but the SSD is nowhere to be  found in device manger





MrThomsen25 said:


> i know for a fact that the SSD is 100% working.. This is driving me NUTS!




How do you know it is 100% working??


----------



## TheButcherNL (Jan 15, 2013)

He already tried it in another pc ^^


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> How?




Because when i click it into my friends PC, it can both be seen on the win7 clean install, and in device manager..

Not to mention i unpacked it 2 days ago.. It is working.. Im sure


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep... I did miss that. DOH!

Have you tried this?  http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=0&prodSeriesId=4098436&prodNameId=4098511&swEnvOID=4051&swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=vc-100296-1


----------



## natr0n (Jan 15, 2013)

It maybe incompatible with that hp board.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Hello Community.
> 
> I have a problem, and ive practically done everything possible to solve. I now have to turn to experts to help me further.
> 
> ...



Do you have any other HD's hooked up? If so disconect them and any other device thats connected to the SATA. Make sure ONLY the SSD is hooked up into the SATA 0 port or SATA 1 port. Then reset the CMOS. Boot up and report back here.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you have any other HD's hooked up? If so disconect them and any other device thats connected to the SATA. Make sure ONLY the SSD is hooked up into the SATA 0 port or SATA 1 port. Then reset the CMOS. Boot up and report back here.



Ive tried with and without other HD, but now when you mention it, ive always had my CD DRIVE connected to SATA1, and if not the cd drive, i then had the seagate connected..

When you say reset CMOS is that removing the battery for 10 secs ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Ive tried with and without other HD, but now when you mention it, ive always had my CD DRIVE connected to SATA1, and if not the cd drive, i then had the seagate connected..
> 
> *When you say reset CMOS is that removing the battery for 10 secs* ?



That works too, or you can go into the bios and hit Reset to Default or itll say. Reset to Factory Values.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

natr0n said:


> It maybe incompatible with that hp board.



I was also thinking this, but the SSD is backwards compatible, and its a PC from 2012..

I would be okay with not having SATA 3 speeds, at the moment i would accept almost anything.

I cant find anything about the mobo, im getting fed up with HP honestly


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Ive tried with and without other HD, but now when you mention it, ive always had my CD DRIVE connected to SATA1, and if not the cd drive, i then had the seagate connected..
> 
> When you say reset CMOS is that removing the battery for 10 secs ?



Normally there is a jumper you have to move over AND disconnect the battery. Then reset the jumper and reinstall the battery. This will do a proper CMOS reset.

Do this once you only have the SSD hooked up. Nothing else.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> That works too, or you can go into the bios and hit Reset to Default or itll say. Reset to Factory Values.



No that doesnt do a proper reset.



MrThomsen25 said:


> I was also thinking this, but the SSD is backwards compatible, and its a PC from 2012..
> 
> I would be okay with not having SATA 3 speeds, at the moment i would accept almost anything.
> 
> I cant find anything about the mobo, im getting fed up with HP honestly



Don't give up yet man.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That works too, or you can go into the bios and hit Reset to Default or itll say. Reset to Factory Values.



Thanks, ill report back asap!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Thanks, ill report back asap!



Thats not a proper reset.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 15, 2013)

look for this button to clear bios.red circled.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 15, 2013)

And I am still curious if you updated your SSD firmware for that board....?  http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...wLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=vc-100296-1


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not a proper reset.



How so?


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay!

I removed the CDROM from sata1 and removed the seagate from sata0

I hooked up SSD in sata0

I cleared the bios as natr0n advised.

I reset the bios to factory defaults..

Cant be found in BIOS still, and when i let it boot it says Non-disk or disk error


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Okay!
> 
> I removed the CDROM from sata1 and removed the seagate from sata0
> 
> ...



Is the firmware updated on the SSD?



andrewsmc said:


> And I am still curious if you updated your SSD firmware for that board....?  http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...wLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=vc-100296-1



Beat me to it. lol



MxPhenom 216 said:


> How so?



Because you have to kill ALL power. Anything left over can preserve corrupt info. Thats the whole reason they have the jumper there to begin with. A simple push button reset just sets things to default. Doesnt fix anything deeper then a bum setting.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> And I am still curious if you updated your SSD firmware for that board....?  http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...wLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=vc-100296-1



Ive tried to download this, boot up with my seagates win7, but when trying to run it i receive error with "This does not meet your minimum requirements" if i remember correctly

  I can hook up the seagate and try run it again and supply you with exact error message if that would help

EDIT: Hooking up win7 again, and trying to run the exe file



TheMailMan78 said:


> Is the firmware updated on the SSD?




Honestly i dont know.. I presumed that since it worked flawlessly on another PC system.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Honestly i dont know.. I presumed that since it worked flawlessly on another PC system.



Not always. Just because it works ok on one PC just means that firmware works on that PC. Not yours maybe. This is why I suggest you upgrade the firmware on the SSD.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Ive tried to download this, boot up with my seagates win7, but when trying to run it i receive error with "This does not meet your minimum requirements" if i remember correctly
> 
> I can hook up the seagate and try run it again and supply you with exact error message if that would help
> 
> EDIT: Hooking up win7 again, and trying to run the exe file



Yes, I would suggest doing this and report back. Follow the instructions to a T.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is the firmware updated on the SSD?
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it. lol



When i run this software it checks throgh different things and finally comes to:

*This Hard disk model is not supported. Model = ST3250318AS ATA Devi
*

Note: I boot up with the seagate in win7 to run the exe file.. is that wrong ??



andrewsmc said:


> yes, i would suggest doing this and report back. Follow the instructions to a t.




#24


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> When i run this software it checks throgh different things and finally comes to:
> 
> *This Hard disk model is not supported. Model = ST3250318AS ATA Devi
> *
> ...



YOu will probably need to take the SSD out, boot to it in a different system that works with it, update the firmware for it in that system, then move it back into this one.

When you boot to Win7 on the seagate and try to update the firmware of the SSD it is trying to update the seagate, not the actual SSD which is leading me to think you need to be able to boot to the SSD to be able to update it.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not always. Just because it works ok on one PC just means that firmware works on that PC. Not yours maybe. This is why I suggest you upgrade the firmware on the SSD.



Okay, i will definately look into this, if nothing else is working, allthough i must admit, im sensing its more an issue with the MOBO/HP system


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> YOu will probably need to take the SSD out, boot to it in a different system that works with it, update the firmware for it in that system, then move it back into this one.
> 
> When you boot to Win7 on the seagate and try to update the firmware of the SSD it is trying to update the seagate, not the actual SSD which is leading me to think you need to be able to boot to the SSD to be able to update it.



This.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> YOu will probably need to take the SSD out, boot to it in a different system that works with it, update the firmware for it in that system, then move it back into this one.
> 
> When you boot to Win7 on the seagate and try to update the firmware of the SSD it is trying to update the seagate, not the actual SSD which is leading me to think you need to be able to boot to the SSD to be able to update it.



That seems crazy 

Then i would need  to ask my friend to remove all of his harddrives, install win7 on my ssd, startup and run the Intel SSD Firmware.. That i cant do before tomorrow... And it just seems untrue that such a process is needed! How would any normal person purchasing a SSD ever manage this.. just crazy


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> That seems crazy
> 
> Then i would need  to ask my friend to remove all of his harddrives, install win7 on my ssd, startup and run the Intel SSD Firmware.. That i cant do before tomorrow... And it just seems untrue that such a process is needed! How would any normal person purchasing a SSD ever manage this.. just crazy



because most people that install SSD's don't install them into OEM Machines

and he should't need to remove anything or install anything all he needs todo is put the drive in and run  the firmware updater


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> because most people that install SSD's don't buy HP made JUNK :shadedshu
> 
> and he should't need to remove anything or install anything all he needs todo is put the drive in and run  the firmware updater



you havent read the full thread have you? He has already tried booted to the SSD and its not working as the BIOS is not detecting it. And when he tries to boot to another drive then run the updater, it tries to update the drive he booted too, and now the SSD.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Has the motherboard bios been updated?  I am not sure, most people are talking about the SSD bios which doesn't make as much sense.  Maybe I missed something.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> you havent read the full thread have you? He has already tried booted to the SSD and its not working as the BIOS is not detecting it. And when he tries to boot to another drive then run the updater, it tries to update the drive he booted too, and now the SSD.



Exactly, would be magic if the software could update the sdd, when absolutely nothing else can find it!

I guess my only option at this point is to seek my friends help again.

Is  there any other thing i could try in the meanwhile, i mean im willing to try even the smallest chances!..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Has the motherboard bios been updated?  I am not sure, most people are talking about the SSD bios which doesn't make as much sense.  Maybe I missed something.



Hes updated the mobo bios. We are trying to get him to update the firmware on the SSD now. I still think he should do a proper reset of the CMOS but thats just me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Has the motherboard bios been updated?  I am not sure, most people are talking about the SSD bios which doesn't make as much sense.  Maybe I missed something.



I was thinking that too, but not sure if theres a BIOS update for his systems board.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I was thinking that too, but not sure if theres a BIOS update for his systems board.



He already updated it. Thats in the OP.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Has the motherboard bios been updated?  I am not sure, most people are talking about the SSD bios which doesn't make as much sense.  Maybe I missed something.



The PC was with an BIOS from 2010, i downloaded the latest BIOS update from HP drivers according to my product, and then i saved the .bin file on USB and used the Flash ROM from bios to update it! Its now a bios version from late 2011 if i remember correctly!

I was on the HP forums, and someone had luck with installing older BIOS versions... so strange! :/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> The PC was with an BIOS from 2010, i downloaded the latest BIOS update from HP drivers according to my product, and then i saved the .bin file on USB and used the Flash ROM from bios to update it! Its now a bios version from late 2011 if i remember correctly!
> 
> I was on the HP forums, and someone had luck with installing older BIOS versions... so strange! :/



Yeah sounds like a bios issue to me.......reset CMOS.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes updated the mobo bios. We are trying to get him to update the firmware on the SSD now. I still think he should do a proper reset of the CMOS but thats just me.



Im more than willing to do this and as you state:

_Normally there is a jumper you have to move over AND disconnect the battery. Then reset the jumper and reinstall the battery. This will do a proper CMOS reset.

Do this once you only have the SSD hooked up. Nothing else._

Im not sure i understand the Jumper part ? Im with you on the hooked up SSD and the battery removal.. I dont want to damage my hardware, better ask once to many instead 

EDIT: Could you maybe use natr0ns MOBO image to explain ?


----------



## xvi (Jan 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes updated the mobo bios. We are trying to get him to update the firmware on the SSD now. I still think he should do a proper reset of the CMOS but thats just me.



Reading through the thread, I'm going to +1 this. That BIOS battery needs to come out *now*. Upgrading the SSD's firmware is going to be a pretty big priority too. Something's obviously incompatible.

Also, TheMailMan, you said jumper and battery? Does that have much effect over just battery?
I've heard of systems that you're apparently supposed to set the jumper, power up, power down, set the jumper back, but never ones that ask for both.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

xvi said:


> Reading through the thread, I'm going to +1 this. That BIOS battery needs to come out *now*. Upgrading the SSD's firmware is going to be a pretty big priority too. Something's obviously incompatible.
> 
> Also, TheMailMan, you said jumper and battery? Does that have much effect over just battery?
> I've heard of systems that you're apparently supposed to set the jumper, power up, power down, set the jumper back, but never ones that ask for both.



Pulling the battery and tripping the jumper drains any energy left in the caps and such. Most Asus ROG boards have this and higher end mobos as things tend to go corrupt at lower levels when you OC.



MrThomsen25 said:


> Im more than willing to do this and as you state:
> 
> _Normally there is a jumper you have to move over AND disconnect the battery. Then reset the jumper and reinstall the battery. This will do a proper CMOS reset.
> 
> ...



You have to download the manual for YOUR mobo and read up on reseting the CMOS properly.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

xvi said:


> Reading through the thread, I'm going to +1 this. That BIOS battery needs to come out *now*. Upgrading the SSD's firmware is going to be a pretty big priority too. Something's obviously incompatible.
> 
> Also, TheMailMan, you said jumper and battery? Does that have much effect over just battery?
> I've heard of systems that you're apparently supposed to set the jumper, power up, power down, set the jumper back, but never ones that ask for both.



Okay!

Sitting with the MOBO Battery in my hand right now! I pulled it out while the power cable was also pulled out.. Correct right ? 

i Will put it in again, and boot up with ONLY SSD connected to sata0


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> you havent read the full thread have you? He has already tried booted to the SSD and its not working as the BIOS is not detecting it. And when he tries to boot to another drive then run the updater, it tries to update the drive he booted too, and now the SSD.



I did read the thread you need to reread my post and pay attention to the quote's context he needs to put the drive in the OTHER(friends) machine and flash it from there 
my post was inreply to his post about his friend needing to remove all his drives and install windows 7 onto to the drive in question this is completely false the update app will select the correct drive and to do the update so long as it can post and see it 

Hp's especially the older ones are Notorious for incompatibility issues with pretty much anything that doesn't have a HP sticker on it ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Okay!
> 
> Sitting with the MOBO Battery in my hand right now! I pulled it out while the power cable was also pulled out.. Correct right ?
> 
> i Will put it in again, and boot up with ONLY SSD connected to sata0



Make sure you put the battery back in before you boot back up.

Also MrThomsen25 I wont tell you to do ANYTHING that can damage your hardware. If you stick around TPU you will see Im a little nuts for saftey.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

Update:

After the CMOS reset i started up and hit f10 for BIOS.. Still NO TRACE of the SSD..

If i dont hit f10 it starts initializing and end up with:

*Media test error: Check cable*


Just had my hopes high 


And guys, i REALLY appreciate your help! You are all amazing! Super fast! and super competent!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Update:
> 
> After the CMOS reset i started up and hit f10 for BIOS.. Still NO TRACE of the SSD..
> 
> ...



Is this a new error?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Update:
> 
> After the CMOS reset i started up and hit f10 for BIOS.. Still NO TRACE of the SSD..
> 
> ...



thats normal because you disconnected all the drives 
you need to put the drive in your friends machine and run the update you should not need todo anythaing else but this nor should your friend need to remove any hardware nor install anything onto the ssd just install it boot it up and run the updater it should detect and apply the  firmware-update 
reboot > shutdown then reinstall it in the other machine 
*and unless the patch notes for the firmware update is missing something it doesn't look like thats gonna correct the issue either
I am betting that the issue is that board doesn't have Sata 6GB/s support and the drive for one reason or another is failing to fall back to SATA3 could be a faulty cable or maby the controller simply doesn't support 6GB/s(unlikely)


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> thats normal because you disconnected all the drives
> you need to put the drive in your friends machine and run the update you should not need todo anythaing else but this nor should your friend need to remove any hardware nor install anything onto the ssd just install it boot it up and run the updater it should detect and apply the  firmware-update
> reboot > shutdown then reinstall it in the other machine
> *and unless the patch notes for the firmware update is missing something it doesn't look like thats gonna correct the issue either
> I am betting that the issue is that board doesn't have Sata 6GB/s support and the drive for one reason or another is failing to fall back to SATA3



My friend has his OS installed on the exact same SSD only the 120 GB version.. So are you sure i can just plug it in and run the driver in the OS ?

Because how can i know which to update, im not keen on doing anything bad to his SSD.

And thank you for your help


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is this a new error?




Ive seen it previously while doing the 11. steps in OP.. But that was all i had, so i figured why not post it ;p


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> My friend has his OS installed on the exact same SSD only the 120 GB version.. So are you sure i can just plug it in and run the driver in the OS ?
> 
> Because how can i know which to update, im not keen on doing anything bad to his SSD.
> 
> And thank you for your help



if you have two of the _*exact*_ same model SSD's then the updater *should* ask you what drive to flash unless something goes horribly horribly wrong during the update it should't harm anything
if you are really paranoid ed send the drive back for a refund tho I highly doubt that a firmware update is gonna fix the issue


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> My friend has his OS installed on the exact same SSD only the 120 GB version.. So are you sure i can just plug it in and run the driver in the OS ?
> 
> Because how can i know which to update, im not keen on doing anything bad to his SSD.
> 
> And thank you for your help



Who makes the SSD man. I ask becuase most mfg. make a ISO you can boot from and update the firmware from it. This will be good so you dont have to run anything in his OS.

Just make sure you disconnect all his drives before you do this. Its quick and this will avoid you installing anything on his rig.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> if you have two of the _*exact*_ same model SSD's then the updater *should* ask you what drive to flash unless something goes horribly horribly wrong during the update it should't harm anything
> if you are really paranoid ed send the drive back for a refund tho I highly doubt that a firmware update is gonna fix the issue



Not Exact same.. his 120GB and mine 240Gb, otherwise same..


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 15, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> Not Exact same.. his 120GB and mine 240Gb, otherwise same..



then I don't see a problem the updater *should* be smart enough to select the right drive


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who makes the SSD man. I ask becuase most mfg. make a ISO you can boot from and update the firmware from it. This will be good so you dont have to run anything in his OS.
> 
> Just make sure you disconnect all his drives before you do this. Its quick and this will avoid you installing anything on his rig.



I will contact manufacturer for firmware / iso..  I agree, im fairly nervous on running this .exe file on his perfectly working OS and SSD


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who makes the SSD man?



Good question...



andrewsmc said:


> And I am still curious if you updated your SSD firmware for that board....?  http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...em=vc-100296-1



And, ^this^ is only relevant, if, he has one of these SSDs listed in the prerequisites:


> PREREQUISITES:
> Usage of one of the following model Intel Solid State Drive (SSD) models:
> 
> INTEL SSDSA2BW080G3H - 80GB
> ...



Have you tried hot-plugging the drive?

Plug the power into the SSD(just the power cable, not the data cable).
Boot up your computer and OS.
While still on... plug in the data(SATA) cable.
If it is recognized, check the partition and format.

If, recognized and partitioned/formatted... re-boot and check.
If, everything works; now update the firmware, with, the proper firmware from the SSD manufacturer.

If that does not work, return the SSD for RMA or return to seller.

Just curious, is this a Crucial M model?


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 16, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Have you tried hot-plugging the drive?
> 
> Plug the power into the SSD(just the power cable, not the data cable).
> Boot up your computer and OS.
> ...



Thanks for the input, i will try it as soon as i get home from work


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 16, 2013)

I will try the SSD in a total of 3  PC systems today, and i really hope that its only my HP crap that cant find it..

And, also now when i think about it, i have an 60GB spare SSD, brand new.. Maybe i should put that into the HP Elite SFF 8100, and see if that gets recognized...

Thanks for help all!!


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 16, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Just curious, is this a Crucial M model?




No, and its neither one of the listed Intel models, i guess the driver doesnt matter then.. ?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 16, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> No, and its neither one of the listed Intel models, i guess the driver doesnt matter then.. ?



messing with drivers won't do anything because its not even getting initialized on POST


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 16, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> messing with drivers won't do anything because its not even getting initialized on POST



I meant the SSD Firmware, you asked me to run on my friends PC..

The disk is not from Intel, so i guess i should scrap that idea right ?


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 16, 2013)

MrThomsen25 said:


> I meant the SSD Firmware, you asked me to run on my friends PC..
> 
> The disk is not from Intel, so i guess i should scrap that idea right ?



Correct, that link you were given, was for a firmware update of the HP versions of the Intel SSDs listed; and, if yours is a different brand... it more than likely would not work.

You still do not say what your make and model of SSD is.
If you do get it going, you should, IMO, update to the latest firmware.
They usually issue them to fix little problems, but some do fix larger problems and may give an increase in performance & reliability.

Yes, if, you have access to another SSD, definitely try it to see if it is recognized in the bios correctly.


----------



## MrThomsen25 (Jan 16, 2013)

Update:

Just hot plugged it, and nothing happened at all 

Now im on way into the basement to get my 8 yr old PC, will bios update it, and see if i can get the ssd to show up anywhere  there..

My hopes are slimming 

EDIT: http://www.asrock.com/mb/SIS/939S56-M/

Thats the MOBO of my basement PC! Can anyone tell my if i even have a chance to get the SSD running on this ? Before i start to draw conclusions from it..

Noteable info: 	- 2 x SeialATA 1.5Gb/s connectors supports RAID,0,1,JBOD, SATA_HDD Hotplug

Thanks in advance guys!


----------

